# CSUSA Ultimate Assembly Tool



## MikeInMo (Dec 27, 2008)

The other thread about splitting tips during assembly jogged my memory to ask about this.  has anyone here used the Ultimate Assembly Tool from CSUSA?  I typically use a vice, clamp, or my drill press for assembly, but this seems intriguing from a control and alignment stanpoint.  I was thinking it might work better than the alignment blocks I made for a clamp (that recently went into the witness protection program somewhere in my shop).  I was not impressed with the pen assembly press I tried before.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 27, 2008)

Mike,  I frist saw a similar kit about six months ago here http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatalog/Accessories.html  At the time I thought it was a great idea and thought about ordering one from overseas. Looks like they have refined the design...Might buy one when I can scratch together a few extra pennies.

  Vic


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been using a home made version for a couple of months now and I love it . I just turned some delrin to fit the mt2 taper . Cost about $2.00 to make .


----------



## MobilMan (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=142731&FamilyID=3988 
  Have you considered one of these?  There's a small hole to set the nib end in & the press end has a fine adjustment setting.  I got one when I first started doing pens & wouldn't do without it.  Just clamp it to your bench.


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 28, 2008)

MobilMan said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=142731&FamilyID=3988
> Have you considered one of these?  There's a small hole to set the nib end in & the press end has a fine adjustment setting.  I got one when I first started doing pens & wouldn't do without it.  Just clamp it to your bench.



My FIL has a similar press.  It didn't seem to be any better than what I am already doing.


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 28, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> I've been using a home made version for a couple of months now and I love it . I just turned some delrin to fit the mt2 taper . Cost about $2.00 to make .



I thought about doing this and still may.  This may be a duh question, but where do you get chunks of delrin?  

The CSUSA set up looks like it has o-rings.  Any idea why?  Did you use any?

Do you mount a centering rod?  I was thinking of using a small piece cut off the end of a bent madrel shaft I have (darn shop gnomes) for this.  Bushings could be used to center larger ID tubes.


----------



## me2cyclops (Dec 28, 2008)

the o rings would just be to hold it in place , because it isn't a full size taper


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently picked up the Rockler Drilling Jig/Pen Press combo, and have been happy with it so far. Not cheap at $97  but currently on sale for $79. It's far better than my current machinist vise for drill and hand clamp for assembly.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=18062

Mike


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeInMo said:


> The other thread about splitting tips during assembly jogged my memory to ask about this. has anyone here used the Ultimate Assembly Tool from CSUSA.....


 
CSUSA claims "perfect" alignment every time.  I don't quite understand that claim unless there is a locating pin for every different size of pen tube??


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 28, 2008)

Mr Vic said:


> Mike, I frist saw a similar kit about six months ago here http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatalog/Accessories.html


 
Careful!!  That one claims to work only for pens with 7mm tubes.


----------



## markgum (Dec 28, 2008)

hmmmm  maybe something to add to the next CSUSA Group buy??  I use the woodcraft model and it works.  I have used a clamp also when away from home.  must say the pen press is less stressful on me.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 28, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> I've been using a home made version for a couple of months now and I love it . I just turned some delrin to fit the mt2 taper . Cost about $2.00 to make .


 
Butch:  Be prepared.  I received a nasty email from a friend of the "inventor" several months ago when I suggested one could do a home-made version from shop scraps for very little expense even though I had been using something very similar in principle for nearly a year before the commercial item ever showed up for public consumption.  I made mine out of a couple pieces of hardwood scraps rather than Delrin. and that seem to work just fine,
 
Personally, I don't see much, if any, advantage to this system over a couple of press blocks used in a drill press other than maybe saving a few seconds in the set-up time.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

The delrin can be purchased from several place , I got mine from Joe Collazo right here on the forums , check with him he may still have some . You can also get it from places like McMaster and Onlinemetals.com .
The o-rings are just to keep the pieces in the tapers , I didn't use them , I just turned mine to be a nice snug fit . 
I don't use the locater pin in mine because I use many different sizes in my kitless designs . Just turn an indent in the center of the delrin parts and centering shouldn't be a problem . I'm just careful to make sure that everything is lined up correctly before I press it together .
I have one of the rockler drill press vise / pen press but was having a problem with the jaws marring the finials .


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Randy , let him complain . I'm not making them for sale so there's not a damn thing he can do .
Besides , my design is better anyway :biggrin:
I have used the drill press as well , I just like the control I have with the lathe better .


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe I do something wrong, but for me a 1/2 ton arbor press from HF works now for many years and many hundred pens just fine.


----------



## tool-man (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeInMo said:


> I thought about doing this and still may.  This may be a duh question, but where do you get chunks of delrin?



Search eBay for "delrin rod" - seems to be someone selling one foot pieces all the time, various diameters.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rudy Vey said:


> Maybe I do something wrong, but for me a 1/2 ton arbor press from HF works now for many years and many hundred pens just fine.


 
Rudy , that's the bottom line , Whatever works . I've used a Quick clamp to assemble many , many pens and never had any problems . Then the LOML bought me the rockler vise/press when she saw me drooling all over the catalog , I've used it to press several dozen pens together but the metal jaws marred the finials on a few , but the drilling vise works great (when I use it , I mostly drill on the lathe now) . Then I turned the delrin thingies (jaws?) and have been using them and just love them , they press smoothly and slowly , very controllable and haven't marred a finial since .
The main point is , you can spend $20 for the CSUSA ones or $50 for an arbor press or $80 for the rockler press or $5 for a foot of delrin and make your own and spend the savings on pens or blanks or ....


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 28, 2008)

The _real_ Ultimate pen assembly is a PHD  (Paul Huffman Designs) pen press  JMO


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

When did Paul make a pen press . That is one I'd love to see , his drilling vise looks fantastic .


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been using a 6" woodworking vice clamped onto the tailstock end of my homemade lathe stand.. works great.. made about 20 pens so far and happy with it..

Someday I need to upgrade my lathe though.. have a 37" mastercraft and the tailstock has a plastic wheel... so it dont seem like it would be too good for drilling so I still use my DP..


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 29, 2008)

MobilMan said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=142731&FamilyID=3988
> Have you considered one of these?  There's a small hole to set the nib end in & the press end has a fine adjustment setting.  I got one when I first started doing pens & wouldn't do without it.  Just clamp it to your bench.



I have/use one of these.  It work "OK", but I would not mind finding something better.  It is easy to get the pen out of alignment with this one.

Quite awhile back someone posted a homemade pen vice that uses a fine threaded clamp.  It was impressive.  I wish I could find that thread (and that clamp!)


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

The verdict I have heard over the years about the various pen presses is that for one reason or another they do not work. The reports sound a lot like the comments about he blank vices available. good ideas that are just not taken far enough in the making.
I have always used a drill press or a HF arbor press so am a little inclined to have gravity working for me, Still keeping the parts aligned is a challenge at times since I bought the smaller press. I will remedy that some day. This is a personal preference type thing but I would not want to have to mess with removing my live center and chuck from the lathe every time I wanted to assemble a pen. I am one of those that needs two assistants in the shop just to keep everything set up and ready to go in front of me. I would like to see an arbor press type design that has a screw for applying pressure like a C-clamp has. I have been thinking about a design that is like a quick action pipe cutter. basically to apply the pressure for assembly you have a hande that dries a foot with a screw But the threads int he screw can be released when youwant to draw the foot back up. it simply lifts up. a little like a bar clamp can do when you want to release it. I know the device is doable I just do not know exactly how it is done. I tried taking a quick release pipe cutter apart the other day but stopped after a while because I did not want to break it.


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 29, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> CSUSA claims "perfect" alignment every time.  I don't quite understand that claim unless there is a locating pin for every different size of pen tube??



I thought about that too.  That is why I made the comment about using a piece of mandrel shaft as an alignment pin if I made one.  For 7mm tubes, it is a perfect match.  For larger tubes, use a bushing that fits the tube to center it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 30, 2008)

PenWorks said:


> The _real_ Ultimate pen assembly is a PHD  (Paul Huffman Designs) pen press  JMO



Tanks, Anthony! Kind of humorous, but I made an over kill of an assebly press a few years ago with a couple of sizes of guide pins. Rich K. tried it out for me, but I think the biggest thing he got out of it was some bumps on the head! (handle issues). Never made it to production, though.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 30, 2008)

How much vertical pressing space do you get with the 1/2 ton arbor press?  

I've been using the Woodcraft pen press, but have been wanting to find something better.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 31, 2008)

jkeithrussell said:


> How much vertical pressing space do you get with the 1/2 ton arbor press.....


 
4-1/2" for the Harbor Freight unit.  If you need more depth for a longer pen, you can remove the plate and bolt or clamp the press to a table or piece of thick pylwood and gain another 1-1/2"±.


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the drill press.  I've got a 3/8 hex head bolt that I chuck up on the press.  I stuck one of the little felt pieces that go on the bottom of the chair legs to the bolt to keep from scratching the kit parts.  I put a piece of wood under the pen and I'm ready to press.  Gives me good control and lets me slowly press the parts together to keep them straight.  To be honest, I do most of my drilling on the lathe, so the drill press is really a pen press 80% of the time.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2008)

Rudy Vey said:


> Maybe I do something wrong, but for me a 1/2 ton arbor press from HF works now for many years and many hundred pens just fine.



Agree, I've used the arbor press for several years and the cost was about the same or less than the CSUSA tool.


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm with Ben on thi sone!!  I've used my drill press with a hex nut in it since the beginning.  I haven't used a felt pad yet, but that is a great idea!
I certainly can find other items to spend teh $20-$50 on IMHO.  But if it works for you, go for it....:biggrin:




davinci27 said:


> I'm a big fan of the drill press.  I've got a 3/8 hex head bolt that I chuck up on the press.  I stuck one of the little felt pieces that go on the bottom of the chair legs to the bolt to keep from scratching the kit parts.  I put a piece of wood under the pen and I'm ready to press.  Gives me good control and lets me slowly press the parts together to keep them straight.  To be honest, I do most of my drilling on the lathe, so the drill press is really a pen press 80% of the time.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 1, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> Tanks, Anthony! Kind of humorous, but I made an over kill of an assebly press a few years ago with a couple of sizes of guide pins. Rich K. tried it out for me, but I think the biggest thing he got out of it was some bumps on the head! (handle issues). Never made it to production, though.



So I have a collectors item??  :biggrin:


----------



## Tn-Steve (Jan 1, 2009)

I was down at HF earlier today, and found that they had a Quick Release 4 and 8 inch clamps.  The 4 incher is about 6 bucks, the 8 incher about 8 or so.  I've attached a pic of one,  because I noticed that the back side of the head of the clamp (where the red button is that works the QR Mechanism is) is nice and flat (perfect for gluing).  I bet with just a few minutes with a grinder to cut the head section off you could use it as the basis of a very nice press.  

I'll leave that to better minds than mine, but I've got a couple of ideas rattling around in the brain like peas in a washpan.

Have a GREAT New Year

Steve


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 2, 2009)

PenWorks said:


> So I have a collectors item??  :biggrin:



Naw, the one I made had a spring loaded part to line up the barrel and the nib for a slime line. Made a base with a piece of aluminum angle with about four different 'stations' to press a pen together. It was kind of stand up unit, and the handle only went up so far, which I think stuck out a bit and Rich conked his noggin' on it. Been a few years ago. 
 I am not a fan of the drill press method, something just doesn't seem right about that, but hey.....I have and used to use the HF 1/2 ton press. It is very adequate for the job, and a good bench weight, too!


----------



## sdemars (Jan 2, 2009)

*OK Guys . . . .*

OK Guys, let's not get Paul side tracked with pen presses . . .  

He has 9,999,999 PHDesign Vises to build . . . .and the list is growing . . . .

Steve


----------

